# Racing videos at team power push Awsome



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

*Racing videos at team power push*

Check out these racing videos !!! These were back in the good old days when RC racing was BIG  And I was good :jest: 
power push videos go to video page
But before you do that check out that face on SG1 WOW National champion
He said he owes it to racing his BRP car :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud,

When you say he owns it to racing his BRP car, do you mean that look in the picture or that he won the nats?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Both !!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I get the sence that you both love me in more ways then one


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wayne
Have you been running at Classic?
I havent been there last couple weeks with running the nats and all.
what kind of laps has stock been turning?

Thanks
Eric H.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> I get the sence that you both love me in more ways then one


AHHH -- young LOVE


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Eric...
With the same set up I went 42 with we were barely getting 41... Everyones lap times are much slower, Both days I raced the track was much cooler. I think the fastest run over the last few weeks there I had a 41 4:02... lap times were 5.8 to 6.0... most of the other guys who run 41's were at 40's.
-Wayne


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the update.
That is how it was the last time i raced as well. I couldnt get a 42 to save my life. I think I went a 41 4:01 or 02 with a bobble here and there to TQ.
It seemed everyone was a lap off.

Are you racing the big race next week?
I cant make it this Saturday but will be there next weekend for the big race.
Anyone else coming from your way?
I heard Tony had Vicky at the track practicing.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Eric...
I'll be in Indiana for a 1/18 scale oval race this Saturday, but I'll be there next week for sure!! Tony and Vicky will be there too.
-Wayne


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Eric...
> I'll be in Indiana for a 1/18 scale oval race this Saturday, but I'll be there next week for sure!! Tony and Vicky will be there too.
> -Wayne


Wayne
Thanks for the update.

I never had a chance to race Saturday but practiced Friday.
Car was slow. Best i could manage was a 40 lap run.
I think my 3 year old Quantum has finally given up on me.
I was starting off with 5.8's and ending on 6.1's if i hit my line.
I am gonna try a newer speedo and see what happens.

See ya Saturday

Eric


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Eric,
Tony went over the weekend and said the track was even slower!!
-Wayne


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I dont know if maybe the rain washed all the compound off and the track was too "Green" as they call it or what. I know 19T only went 45 and Mod 49 laps.
I think Garey TQ'd stock, not sure what he ran.
I blew off the track real good with the leaf blower so everything was clean. Car wasn't coming off dirty either.

Every practice run I made the car seemed ballistic the first 6-10 laps then it was like I deployed a parachute. The guy clocking me kept asking me why the car was falling off so fast....wish I had an answer for him, LOL

Motor was not getting hot either as it was only about 70 degrees Friday.
I am stumped.

I hope the rain holds off for us. 30-40% chance Friday and Saturday right now.

What class is Vicky running?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Eric...
I think Vicky is running mod. My car was the same way, fast up front then nothin' after a minute!!
-Wayne


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hmm we'll see what happens with everyone else Saturday.....if everyone else is slow in practice then we know its not us and its the track....lol


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Eric..
Will you be there Friday to practice??
-Wayne


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wayne,
Yes I will be there hopefully Friday around 11:00 or so.
I think my pan car is all ready to go but my Bombers car needs some work, LOL

I am getting Digital Phone installed early in the morning and plan to come over to the track after that.

When are you coming down?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

You know what I got to thinking and it seemed everyone started to get slow out there when Walt put the sod in the turns.

Last year the same thing happened. We were all running like 41 4:00's and then later in the summer it was tough to run a slow 41 after the sod was put in.

I noticed after every practice run my car had a dust film all over the car.
Back when we were running 42's the car did not come off the track nearly as dirty/dusty.

I think it's hurting the traction.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll be there around 3 or so... I hope!!
-Wayne


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Good deal
C-ya Friday then


----------

